# Rummy Noses



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

Lately I have purchased 12 rummy noses in two batches of 6. Only one of each these batches has survived. They seem to be fine for the first two day then belly up the third.

Can anyone give me some suggestions on what do to increase the survive rate?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

These Tetras are very sensitive to change and are a little touchy to get adapted. I would suggest that you buy fish that have been in your LFS for at least a week and make sure they have good color (pale face/tail strips don't buy). Other than that just accumulate them slowly to your tank, you may want to try the drip method.


----------



## metasyntax (Mar 16, 2005)

Try a different fish store. I kept trying to get my various tetras to live (including rummy nose), but only when I went to a true "local fish store", and stopped buying from Big Als did I have any luck. In that case I had 1 death out of 10 as opposed to 9 dead out of 10.

Finally, put them into a *very* clean QT tank with a well cycled filter. feed them small amounts and siphon off the excess and do lots of 10% water changes with well aged water.

Good luck


----------



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

*rummy nose*

Trenac,

What is the drip method?

I acclimated them over a five hour period by adding half as much water to the bag as was in it from the Pet store. The fish had been in the LFS tank for 1 to 2 weeks.

All I can figure is the from the store tank to my Planted tanks must have been to much of a Ph / Hardness change.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, it could be that your store has very different conditions than you do. There are even a few stores that use RO water, then it's really a shock when people take them home to their "real" water conditions.

I'd check with the store to see what their parameters are, and if they are too far off from yours, maybe try to find them at a place that's closer to what you have.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

RJSimoneaux said:


> What is the drip method?


The drip method for acclimating fish is the easiest way to acclimate in my opinion. What I use is some airline tubing, a suction cup to hold the airline tubing inside the tank (not needed but makes sure the tubing doesnt fall out) and an airline valve

Place the hose inside the tank put the airline valve on the other end and start a syphon. Use the airline valve to adjust the flow I usually do a drip or two a second into a bucket where the fish are. Let it go for as long as you want. I usually wait till Ive at least doubled the water volume in the bucket. After that net the fish and add it to the tank. You never want to add the stores water to your tank, you never know whats in it.

















Hope this helps


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

How old is your tank? Rummys usually fair better in a well established tank with a very good biofilter.


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

they can be tricky, but when you get a batch that survives you'll be glad you did the extra work...i purchased 20 [maybe 21, or 22] in 2 batches, and very quickly ended up with 15 total [which is just about how many i wanted]
i have had them for over a year now and they are great. they do hide a bit more now, they use to constantly swim in a big school around the tank, now they seem to casually move about.
when you acclimate them just do it very slowly, i floated the bag for an hour, then i would add about 2 tablespoons of water every 10 min or so. i think ph is one of their big issues, you need a fairly low ph. anything above 7.5 and you prob. wont keep em alive.
does anyone know if schooling tetras can get too comfortable in thier surroundings? causing them to get lazy with thier schooling/swimming behavior?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

For me, any change in the tank changes their schooling behavior.
The minute I added a pair of Rams to the tank, my Rummies started hiding in the back of the tank. I think it's pretty much a matter of them feeling secure in their setting.

As for pH, I added my first group of Rummies to a tank before I had pressurized C02 and they did just fine at a pH of just over 8 (no losses). It probably depends on what water conditions they came from.


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

huh, i was considerring a pair of dwarf rams, thought maybe that would also cause them to school a bit more, but i dont want them to hide. i think i will hold off on the rams. i have pressurized co2, the ph is about 7.0. i wonder if they are just gettin old. they are all wild caught arent they? so they come from prety low ph, and i have heard they do well with that black water extract, dont think that would look very good though or be any good for the plants, i think maybe my plants overcrowd them, and when i cut back the light is too strong [although i only have 90 watts of flourescent, actually on 60 in the morning and afternoon]


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I have 2 gold rams and 15 rummys that all get along great. The rummys school constantly and the rams dont seem to bother them one bit. Its ony big happy family.


----------

